# Best leads for renting an apartment for 6 months



## TwentyOne (Sep 11, 2016)

Hello all,

What would you suggest is the best strategy for renting an apartment in Northern Portugal for 6 months. As far as I know most contracts have a 2-year term. The challenge is to make sure that the place is right for me for such a long term. I'm thinking about Vila Nova de Gaia, Vila do Conde, Viana do Castelo and possibly Braga. I've been to some of these places but not enough (to understand pros & cons) to make a 2-year commitment. 
My plan is to look at Idealista, Casa Sapo, and contact Remax to find something.
What would be your advise to a newbie like me for my rental search? 

I was also thinking about Funchal. The lowest rent I found there was 3 X of the rents on the continent.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If you go through either an agent or an online source you'll probably be expected to sign for a set term & will pay more simply because of commissions etc. 

If you go to an individual website run by the owners it'll be less expensive, often available for shorter terms (if you want them) & less paperwork etc. 

Also bear in mind that as a rule of thumb, the closer you go to the coast the more you'll pay & coastal(ish) locations especially tend to rocket in price during the summer holiday season

We have a place we occasionally rent out (see the website below this post) & are probably in the wrong area for you but that's the sort of site you should be looking for to get the best deal & location etc.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

TwentyOne said:


> Hello all,
> 
> What would you suggest is the best strategy for renting an apartment in Northern Portugal for 6 months. As far as I know most contracts have a 2-year term. The challenge is to make sure that the place is right for me for such a long term. I'm thinking about Vila Nova de Gaia, Vila do Conde, Viana do Castelo and possibly Braga. I've been to some of these places but not enough (to understand pros & cons) to make a 2-year commitment.
> My plan is to look at Idealista, Casa Sapo, and contact Remax to find something.
> ...


Book something short term on AirBnB, or similar website, you can then experience and area with no commitment and the owner/ their sister/next door will all be a most helpful person. If an area is not to your liking then easy to move elsewhere for a couple of weeks. Portugal is basically on a personal scale and this way give you an intro into social groups and their extended families who will help you. A lot of rented places (and other things) are not web based here unless aimed at the foreigner holiday market. Speaking to people directly is the best way to find accommodation as all (an exaggeration) Portuguese seem to know someone or are related to someone who has somewhere they want to let but won't have it listed with an agent.


----------



## TwentyOne (Sep 11, 2016)

Great advice guys. Thank you so much! 
We will likely go with AirBnB option for a week or two in each place and then will commit to something.


----------

